# SuperATV's Customers Machines



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Want to get a thread going for you guys to post pictures of you machines with our different products you have purchased from us!

Come on guys bring on the photos!


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

GOOD PRODUCTS & GOOD SERVICE. CASEY & JORDAN ARE GREAT GUYS TO DEAL WITH.































5" lift, 32" terminators, front & rear bumpers, & billet switchplate all from superatv.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

That looks sick emc! Nice work.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SuperATV said:


> That looks sick emc! Nice work.


Agreed! :rockn:


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

It's kinda funny my 6 year old son doesn't want me to buy a SXS, till I showed him yours, now he wants me to buy one too!!! Bad a$$ RZR for sure!!!


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanx guys. Superatv's products made it what it is.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

heres mine with some 29.5s Terms





































i think that might even be a superatv bumper too, bought the rhino with it on there


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

super atv 6-8" lift. It's a mud monster for real. I have put this lift thru hell and it has held up to its end for sure.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Awesome looking rigs guys, keep the pictures coming! :rockn:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Heres a couple with super atvs 29.5 terms and there bandit wheels on my new brute and a big thanx out too tyler at super stv.


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

You all have some sick looking rides, keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Oxidizer (Feb 11, 2011)

Heres my 07' Gade with some new 27" mud demons from super atv. These tires are awsome and the price is unbelieveable


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Nice looking Renegade!


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

my terms and bandit wheels came in today
































and a couple to compare them to stockers and 27/9.5 outlaws


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oxidizer said:


> Heres my 07' Gade with some new 27" mud demons from super atv. These tires are awsome and the price is unbelieveable


Those look like itp xtr on that gade


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Gotta admit GRIZZ.....I usually dont like the popos look but your eight fitty looks sweet with the new shoes.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Grizz that looks GREAT! :rockn:


----------



## mudxxed (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Just put superatvs 3/5 inch lift on my buddys 900 with 28 terms








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

My Buddy's Teryx with 29.5 Terms.


----------



## UGAfan12 (Feb 21, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can buy 29.5 terminators


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

UGAfan12 said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy 29.5 terminators


superatv.com


----------



## 16scrammy (Jun 27, 2014)

Scrambler 1k


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Sick :rockn:


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Rocking SATV forward offset a-arms, boxed radius arms, 3" bracket lift, 4" billet portals w/ 30% reduction, heavy duty tie rods, Rhino 2.0 axles all the way around, door bags, half windshield, and cargo cooler box.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

SparkyPrep said:


> Rocking SATV forward offset a-arms, boxed radius arms, 3" bracket lift, 4" billet portals w/ 30% reduction, heavy duty tie rods, Rhino 2.0 axles all the way around, door bags, half windshield, and cargo cooler box.


Hell yeah buddy!


----------

